# Putting pictures into posts



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just to clarify the process of putting pictures in posts, here's how I usually wind up doing it.

Most of the time I take pictures with my phone. I then email the picture(s) to myself. After you do it once, your phone should remember your email address. You can resize the picture before you send it on my phone. I generally reduce it's size at that point to about half.

On my trusty laptop, I then open the email and download the picture either into my downloads folder, or my woodworking folder which I keep in Dropbox. Once it's there, I usually just delete the email.

To insert a picture in a response is really easy. Just below the text entry box, Like this illustration, circled in red.









Then this little popup appears. You open your file finder or Windows Explorer to where you put the email pictures, and drag and drop them onto the box. You can add several at once.








To make it even more clear, you can drop pictures anywhere in you post, top, between paragraphs, just as I've done here. Wherever you place the cursor is where the picture will be inserted. It is really incredibly easy to do this way.

I spent years as a photographer early on, so I do suggest that you take an overall picture of your project, and then some more detailed pictures of the specific issue you might be asking about. It is much easier to understand the picture and question when you start with an overview. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your photo posting tips.


----------

